# Addition to the family



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I was thinking of geting another betta fish what do you guys think should i get another or not?

Thanks Kayla


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, Bubba can have a little brother or sister but not in the same tank. Just be careful that you don't put them where they can see each other though or they will spend all their time flaring at each other and not swimming around.

Let us know what you decide.

Rose


----------



## COBettaCouple (Mar 24, 2009)

We've had up to 8 betta tanks and love it!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

well bubba is in my bedroom soo i was thinking of puting the new betta 'if i get one' in the kitchen


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

In my experience, the bettas seem to be much happier if they can flare up at each other, but chill or relax when they feel like it. If they are in a small container (1 gallon or less) each, you should sometimes have them next to each other, sometimes away. Doing the same thing with a female may not be so great because it could drive him nuts and just fustrate him. Good luck!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

ooo bubba is in a 5 gal and the next betta i was going to start out in a 2 gal


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

You seem to be really good at taking care of Betta's so you should definitely get another one 

When my puffers go to the big tank in heaven, I'll get another Betta or move my current Betta from my big 29 gallon tank to my 10 gallon tank and probably put in 3 females. I don't know if your supposed to get 3 females, but people say your supposed to.... no idea why xD


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

oo i never heard that you have to get 3 females. do you think i should get another 5 gal for the new betta


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

You NEVER mix bettas in a tank unless they are spawning. They will kill each other. They are not like mollies and guppies where they can be kept together. Please do not do this and put them together.

Betta females, it used to be said could be kept together in a sorority tank, some have had luck with a huge and very heavy planted tank with MANY females in it not just 3 or 4. But I have only known of two whose tanks lasted for more than a couple of months without the females killing each other.

The males and females being mixed is an absolute death sentence for all but the last one standing and that one may be so torn up that it will not survive. Bettas are not a fish you can make live like a regular fish, it is not in their nature for either the females or the males. I am sorry to say it just does not work. It is not the way they are made. 

I had 5 females and all died except one and then she killed every other fish I tried with her, cories, otos, finally I left her alone and she finally even killed herself by jumping out of a tiny hole in the back of the tank in the middle of the night. I do not know yet how she could have gotten out that hole but she was out on the floor in the morning. I would say of the two the temperment of the females that I had was more vicious than the males by far.

Rose


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats one thing I like about the betta pictas, the male and female can be kept together.


----------



## COBettaCouple (Mar 24, 2009)

Ya, pictas, mahachai and some other betta species get along with others, but splendens are among the territorial betta species and even all the years of breeding pet splendens hasn't dulled that.


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

ooo i never knew that


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

cottoncandy946 said:


> ooo i never knew that


Me neither xD ha ha!

now that I know, I'm going to try and find those  but I will still go under Rose's information so that I don't waste my money or taking out dead fishes from my tanks.


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

yep thats a good idea.


----------

